# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Which type of mini Corydoras is suitable in fantail goldfish tank?

## Tony

Hi All,

I'm new to this and have started a 2ft tank with OHF and external canister tank for 5 fantail goldfish each abt 4 - 5cm (length measured from mouth to tip of tail). 

I'm hoping to put some smaller corydora (cory catfish) in this tank but do not know if they are compatible and which type of small corydora can share the tank environment (looking of small corydora type that do not grow bigger that 4cm).

Need your advise. I have java ferns, amazon swords and java moss (all on driftwood) in a bare tank with a corner partitioned with pebbles that are 0.8 to 1.2cm size) occupying 1/4 of the tank floor space.

I've read about pleco that will suck the goldfish when they are sleeping at night so pleco are out, though some internet site say's this problem on happen for common pleco and not selective breed. However, I just want to play safe and stay clear.

I've also read about very small corydora got stuck in goldfish mouth. But since my goldfish are still small I doubt I will have this problem.

Please advise on a good looking and active corydora type that does not grow too big (within 4cm) this is suitable for my tank. I'm thinking of maybe adding 3 small corydora.

Please advise. Thanks!

Btw, my centre piece of driftwood with java fern is leaking tannin for more than a month and don't seem to help even if I do 20% water change every 2 - 3 days. Tried carbon packs but did not help. My fishes seem very happy in the brown water though. Any suggestion?

----------


## CK Yeo

you will be surprised how what hungry goldfishes can stuff in their mouths... but as long as you do not get dwarf cories, it might be ok.

ck

----------


## Tony

Hi CK,

Thanks for the comment. I'm still clueless on the type of small corydora that can live in the 2Ft fantail goldfish tank environment describe above. Will panda cory be ok? Can anyone please advise?

Also, the tannin issue any comment or suggestion?

Thanks all!

----------


## CK Yeo

I don't see adult C. pandas in the market recently. Those tiny baby ones is definitely a choking risk.

Tannins: Ok for the cories, but don't think the goldies will appreciate it.

ck

----------


## Tony

Hi CK,

Those 2cm long panda cory seem to die in my tank without fail (not consumed by by 5cm goldfish though). I've tried 2 batches of 6, each time and all died within 2 - 3 weeks.

Any suggestion of smaller corydora that will suit my tank environment?

So far, the goldies don't seem disturbed by the brown tannin water. Condition and oxygen level is ok as they spend most of the time swimming at mid tank or below. Only go to the top during feeding. I've read internet site that the tannin will go after several months and fishes are ok with it?? So I guess I have to wait then... (too painful to strip off the java fern that came tied with the huge driftwood bought from C238 to boil. Also, dun hv pot bigg enough to hold it for boiling).

Still hunting for a suitable corydora type, anyone familiar please help advise.

Thanks!

----------


## Quixotic

Well, just technically speaking, goldfish are coldwater fishes, therefore different in terms of requirements and not suitable to be mixed with most tropical fishes. However, I have seen community goldfish tanks, so it is decidedly up to you.

Corydoras have very sharp spines on their fins. So if one gets in the mouth of the goldfish, it can be impossible to spit out. The Corydoras can get stuck in the passageway and choke the goldfish.

I don't think what species is as important as the size, so get anything that is more than 3cm in size. I fear anything less is probably at risk.

The other thing is to remember feeding the Corydoras with enough food. Goldfish are like vacuum cleaners, so they will just "suck in" all the food and leave nothing for the Corydoras.

Commonly available Corydoras species include _C. sterbai_, _C. paleatus_, _C. aeneus_ etc.

P.S. Corydoras is always spelt with an "s", and is not referring to singular or plural.  :Smile:

----------


## Tony

Hi Quixotic,

Thanks for the information, it certainly helps me narrow down on the type and size from your reply.

I'll start hunting for _C. sterbai_ as they are able to withstand higher temperature (24 - 28 degress celsius) from the 3 groups that you have listed and is the smallest in size reaching a max of 65mm.

Cheers!

----------


## bryan

None. Keep it to a goldfish only tank. Gold fish being fast and greedy feeders, any corydoras will starve to death eventually. Then the goldfish will try to swallow the dead cory and get it stuck in its mouth.

----------


## Tony

Hi All,

Just to update, I've added 2 leopard cory (abt 2.5 - 3cm) into the tank for 1 week and they are lively and so far so good.

Some changes that I did to my tank:
1. Replaced OHF with Rena XP3 (2nd hand)
2. Removed 2/3 of coral chips from tank
3. Added 2 pieces of moss on mess to cover the exposed bottom with thick carpet
4. Added Tornado Fan
5. Added a big water sprite that comes with plastic pot

Now the tannin in the water has very much reduced from brown to a yellowish tint.

All fishes are lively and the yamato has grown in size  :Smile: 

Thanks all for your advise!

P.S. Ohh... forgot to mention, I feed the goldfish with flooding pellets (they focus on eating these) and quickly dump algea sinking wafers into corners of the tank where there is cover and DW that obstruct access by the goldfish. This gives the leopard cory and yamato a chance to eat the wafers  :Smile:

----------

